# Please advice on Colleges



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I am considering studying from NZ. I am aiming for a Graduate Diploma in Computing (Level7).
I have a Computer Science Bachelors Degree (4years) and 5+ years of IT Experience.

Can someone please let me know what's the better option:
1 - Unitec Institute of Technology, Auckland
2 - AIS St.Helens, Auckland
3 - NCBT (Newton College of Business and Technology), Auckland

Also, what are the job prospects in Auckland after I finish my course?

Thanks.
Aaman.


----------



## jawnbc (Apr 28, 2012)

Unitec--or any of NZ's public polytechnics. The others are private "colleges".


----------



## DelhiBoy84 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------

